# Rant Day



## rui (Apr 27, 2005)

Damn shit, i can't stand this shit anylong, i don't know what the fuck is happening inside my mind, it seems there's yet this stupid default behaviour from all the madness i've been thourgh, today is easter day and I went to say hi and wish good easter to this girl in my work and then all i could do was go into this stupid joke mode and all the crap associated with it, and I just went away WITHOUT TALKING ABOUT EASTER, and it was my OBJECTIVE by going there just to do that, SILLY, STUPID, LITTLE, THING!!! it seems the loop holes inside one's mind don't stop to amaze your neocortex, my neocortex is just stunned with all the crap it has to endure, its like my inteligence and all my being is being attacked from within, its like i have to take care of this crap thats inside me 24hours per day or else one will go crazy with all this shit, fuck, i can't believe i've went thought all madness and all the crazyness and i'm better 10000% and them, buummmmm, a silly, stupid thing like that just brings me down and fills me with hate for all the crap i've been thought that still lurks in the shadows and stops me from being all i can be.

Yes, its a stupid reason, i know it is! Thats why i'm soooo pissed, i'm sooo pissed because i just get stupid without any reason whatsoever... i hate being stupid, I hate all the lower crap of the mind and I hate all of the shit i MUST, WILL, conquer.

Fuck the negativity, fuck the "human condition", they are our enemy.

The enemy within to be destroyed and conquered.

Lets roll.

----
Save the Neocortex!


----------



## chris51 (Mar 21, 2005)

I can relate. But please don't be so hard on yourself. Sounds like you got a little shyor anxious and your defense mode kicked in ...telling jokes. Next time it happens just try to remember not to turn into a comedian


----------



## J. (Apr 2, 2007)

ive seen it before. What do you mean with flower*?


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

J. said:


> ive seen it before. What do you mean with flower*?


fuck always comes up like that when you try to type f*ck. It's just one of those forum things.

zbohem x


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2007)

Bastard


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Bastard


Look at the big grown up boy :lol:

zbohem x


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2007)

siouxsie said:


> Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> 
> 
> > Bastard
> ...


I just lovvvvvvvvveeeee mis-quoting you Siouxsiiiiieeeeeeeeee


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

Hardy-har-har Darren. :lol:

Mis-quote that one.

zbohem x


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2007)

'Strugs'... you asked for it:



siouxsie said:


> *OHHHH Yes! OH YES! OH YES!!!! Darren!!!!!* :lol:
> 
> Mis-quote that one.
> 
> zbohem x


  why oh why do you dare me so!?


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

You are a retard :wink:

And I do believe we've drifted right off topic here!

zbohem x


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2007)

Tis the effect you have on me siouxsie :wink:

Huh? what was the topic about?

Ohhh it's bout rui Ranting...


----------

